# Antique Cruisers



## copcar65 (Aug 16, 2004)

The Westwood Police Dept is hosting our 2nd annual open house on Saturday Oct 23 from 10am-3pm. Last year we had 19 antique/classic police cars on display. This year we'd like to include some different ones. Is anyone aware of any antique cruisers in the gretaer Boston area? They can be dept or privately owned. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm not sure if they're already an attendee, but I know Framingham PD has one...


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

RPD,
Keith I believe that Framingham was there last year along with an old vintage patty wagon from Newton.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Ill try and make it,Id love to make an old replica model cruiser.


----------



## PO42PD (Aug 4, 2004)

Call Hamilton PD, the Chief has a Galaxy he loves to take out.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Maybe we can get MPD61 to take out his classic '51 Subaru Police Package....


----------

